# Root



## jeitzen (Oct 20, 2011)

I am going to work on this today.

I will post an update tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## TekMason (Oct 14, 2011)

jeitzen said:


> I am going to work on this today.
> 
> I will post an update tonight or tomorrow.


How is that TPT root coming along jeitzen?


----------



## xrs (Jul 12, 2011)

YAY something that looks somewhat promising towards root


----------



## xrs (Jul 12, 2011)

soooo jeitzen, hows that root coming along? *rolls eyes*


----------



## jeitzen (Oct 20, 2011)

I need to get the tablet into download mode. Then I believe I can push some modified system images to the tablet.

I have downloaded some of the stock Lenovo updates and images, I am going through them.

Sorry, I have a day job and a business. So sometimes I get extra side tracked.


----------



## jeitzen (Oct 20, 2011)

Grrrrr all my ADB REBOOT commands just reboot the device.... does not seem to pay attention to the switch I use.


----------

